# Workshop layout with dust collection



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I built a 1500 sq ft shop a few years ago. I put the air compressor and dust collection outside to keep it quiet. If I had to do it all over again I would have ran the dust collector piping and the copper tubing in the attic and brought the drops down through the drywall. It would have posed some challenges routing some of the pipes because I have 8 skylights to work around.

Another think I enjoy a lot is working outside on the covered patio. I put Electrical outlets and lighting in the ceiling for easy access






















































.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Too clean for a wood shop now please make some woodchips fly.Seriously I love it. Alistair


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

I feel terrible for you. You must not be able to afford to fill up all that space with more machines. Pack up some of that space and send it in my direction!

Very cool shop!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Great-looking shop…I really like a clean shop, and I like a lot of different shots of the tools and how they are placed. You've come through on both counts, and the d.c. is slick….Is that a Delta DJ-20 jointer? I just sold my Delta 6", and ready to order a new DJ-20. If so, how do you like it, and ever have any trouble with it? I'm 
basically a Delta tool person, and never had one minutes problem with them….Thanks for posting the shop…


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

It is a DJ20 and I like it. I had a dj15 with the dovetail slides and I had a hard time getting it adjusted. I have 2 DJ20's and they work well.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Now this is a shop that looks like it would be a lot of fun to work in. You have plenty of room in there and it looks like you get quite a bit of natural light into your shop, which I think is a big plus. You also have put together a pretty nice tool collection as well. Thanks for the pictures. I enjoyed taking a tour of your shop.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Thats a beautiful workshop.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

That is certainly one of the nicest woodshops I've ever seen….well done!


----------

